# My stylus is trapped



## Terminator02 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, so I have no idea where to put this, but my stylus got shoved down the slot when I dropped it and I can't get it out... (try to be mature about that)
so my stylus is this one:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: super fuzzy picture










how the hell am I gonna get this out?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 18, 2010)

Cut it out? no really, I have no idea


----------



## dark ajax (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, i hope you can get it out, I would try using a blade screwdriver or some tweezers, but of course it depends on how stuck it is...


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

Get a screwdriver, a flat head one. press against the stylus slowly while applying more pressure as you pry it up and out.

It SHOULD work. If it is even a little loose tweezers are a better idea if they can fit in there. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 18, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Get a screwdriver, a flat head one. press against the stylus slowly while applying more pressure as you pry it up and out.
> 
> It SHOULD work. If it is even a little loose tweezers are a better idea if they can fit in there.
> 
> Hope this helps.


i can assure you it's not loose


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah get some tweezers.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then go with the screwdriver idea. Tweezers will not fit, most likely.


----------



## FlashX007 (Oct 18, 2010)

I see you have a midnight blue too. Is the console damaged in anyway by the stylus? I suggest if it is under warranty that you get it fixed for free by Nintendo.

EDIT: NVM. It looked like midnight blue color so I thought it was a DSi XL but it is a Cobalt DS Lite. If you never did it you can register it on Club Nintendo to get a 90 day warranty.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 18, 2010)

you can try taking the case off, it's not too hard and you should be able to access the stylus

but do this at your own risk


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 18, 2010)

FlashX007 said:
			
		

> I see you have a midnight blue too. Is the console damaged in anyway by the stylus? I suggest if it is under warranty that you get it fixed for free by Nintendo.
> 
> EDIT: NVM. It looked like midnight blue color so I thought it was a DSi XL but it is a Cobalt DS Lite. If you never did it you can register it on Club Nintendo to get a 90 day warranty.


no, it works fine, but I can't use the stylus -.-

and I was trying to find a way to do it without taking the DS apart...


----------



## superkidmax (Oct 18, 2010)

you can use a knife to stick it in the back side of the ds stylus and push it out.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> FlashX007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RAWR Flathead screwdriver method. >=3


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 18, 2010)

sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Ikki (Oct 18, 2010)

Shovel it out.

SUPER SPECIAL AWESOME TUTORIAL SKETCH BY ME GO



Spoiler









Being "something thin" a fork or something hard but thin


----------



## HateBreed (Oct 18, 2010)

Use so WD-40 so some spray lubricant -.- dont laugh.. dammit i said dont laugh.. i know u didnt laugh but anyways.. use some lubricant and use a knife or a small flat head..


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 18, 2010)

Get some lubricant LOL
And a flathead screw driver...


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

DO NOT use any sort of oily lubricant. You'll never get it off, one, and two, It needs to be deep in the crevasse to be able to lubricate the part you need to be... well, lubricated, and it WILL NOT if there is no space between the stylus and DS's slot... Not worth it.


----------



## Nintendo_Chick (Oct 19, 2010)

Use a small hand torch to melt it out.


----------



## Officer Delibird (Oct 19, 2010)

Call nintendo before you try anything


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 19, 2010)

Lube it up


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Oct 19, 2010)

No help here from me but my styli never want to stay in my dsi :/ I have the complete opposite problem. But a little wd-40 might help I wouldn't spray it right on the ds. I might spray it onto something then use a cotton swab to apply it around the stylus port, would help from getting the stuff all over the ds when you spray it.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 19, 2010)

just use some scissors to pull it out


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 19, 2010)

Officer Delibird said:
			
		

> Call nintendo before you try anything


and tell them an unlicensed stylus got stuck inside the ds?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you might as well tell them your R4 is also stuck and wont eject while your on there


----------



## Tanas (Oct 19, 2010)

If all else fails, drill a small hole in it  so you can put a small screw in the hole and pull it out with a pair of pliers.


----------



## LeoSan (Oct 19, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> you can try taking the case off, it's not too hard and you should be able to access the stylus
> 
> but do this at your own risk


This would be the most effective method.

If you're not sure about it then try to force it to come out.
I'm sure that it would most likely damage the stylus holder itself though (if it's not already?).

Also, your camera is focusing in the background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  we can barely see the Stylus. Those leaves on the moss look cristal clear though


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Oct 19, 2010)

What I can't understand is that this problem was a result of dropping the DS, yet there doesn't seem do be any damage to the system in the picture.  This must've been a one-in-a-million accident.

If a flathead driver won't budge it, then it's a permanent part of your DS.  Too bad, cause those stylus' are really nice.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess a magnet wouldn't work?


----------



## LeoSan (Oct 19, 2010)

dsfanatic5 said:
			
		

> What I can't understand is that this problem was a result of dropping the DS, yet there doesn't seem do be any damage to the system in the picture.
> There is probably some damage to the outer plastic, but with the DS out of focus is hard to tell. I think a short fall wouldn't damage the system much, but could surely have embed a custom metal (?) stylus in the plastic holder.
> 
> QUOTE(Julian Sidewind @ Oct 19 2010, 05:00 AM) I guess a magnet wouldn't work?


It could get the stylus out but wouldn't a strong magnet be dangerous to the DS itself?


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 19, 2010)

LeoSan said:
			
		

> dsfanatic5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, actually. the DS has stereo speakers which contain magnets in them... that touch the other side all the time. That is actually how Sleep Mode works -- by the magnet sensitivity from the bottom portion of the DS.

check this out.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 19, 2010)

Just force it out.


Don't use liquid/lubricant, you might short your system.  The stylus holder is open, not closed.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 19, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Just force it out.
> 
> 
> Don't use liquid/lubricant, you might short your system.  The stylus holder is open, not closed.



I agree. I said this already as well, not to use lubricant. I hope the TC follows that.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 20, 2010)

LeoSan said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried to, but it looks like it's been forced back into the plastic, it's both farther inside the slot than it's supposed to be and it's shoved higher up in the plastic than is normal, there is no way I can get at an angle to pull it out...


I think I'm gonna have to take the DS appart... any tips you guys? I'm gonna wait til wednsday anyway because that's when my dad gets back, he might have a 3-way screwdriver


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 20, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> LeoSan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you tried the flathead screwdriver? to pry from the bottom up, "into" the DS Stylus? I would reckon that would do the trick but if not... I dunno.


----------



## Anne Noise (Oct 20, 2010)

I dropped my stylus outside on my friend's patio, and we all watched it slowly roll between the planks of wood, gone forever.  True, depressing story.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 20, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> So you tried the flathead screwdriver? to pry from the bottom up, "into" the DS Stylus? I would reckon that would do the trick but if not... I dunno.


well not a flathead screwdriver, but yeah, from the bottom up into it with a thick tweezer, all I did was scratch the metal on my stylus... let me try to take another pic

Edit: I hope I don't get any stalkers from these pics


Spoiler


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm going to use google maps to find your Microsoft Keyboard, it looks like the tip part to pull it out is facing the wrong way? That's why it's so tight in there. It's too bad you can tie a string on it, then you can do the old close a door trick =P


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 20, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I'm going to use google maps to find your Microsoft Keyboard, it looks like the tip part to pull it out is facing the wrong way? That's why it's so tight in there. It's too bad you can tie a string on it, then you can do the old close a door trick =P



Yeah... it looks like it is backwards.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 20, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I'm going to use google maps to find your Microsoft Keyboard, it looks like the tip part to pull it out is facing the wrong way? That's why it's so tight in there. It's too bad you can tie a string on it, then you can do the old close a door trick =P


it's not, it's just pushed in so far back it doesn't stick out any more


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 20, 2010)

I assume you have no access to variable pressure areas? If you did you could lower the pressure around the stylus to force it out, although that would probably really mess up the insides too.


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 20, 2010)

have you tried using a pincet? I had this "stuck" sd card once in my sd card reader, and it was thin enough to go around. Mabey its thin enough to go around your stylus. Be sure to use force in the right places, and be carefull when pulling 0_o


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh wow :| unless you can get a pair of plyers/pincers to squeeze in and get it, your out of luck


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 20, 2010)

You could just leave it in.

Better a working DS with a stuck stylus, than a broken DS with a loose stylus.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 20, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> You could just leave it in.
> 
> Better a working DS with a stuck stylus, than a broken DS with a loose stylus.


but I need a stylus for some games...


----------



## Anne Noise (Oct 20, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So buy a new one?  Your DS is still functioning, and you'll have to keep track of your stylus, but... if you can't get the stylus out, what else can you do?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 20, 2010)

All you have to do is turn back time and prevent yourself from dropping the DS in the first place.

It's really that simple, I'm surprised you haven't thought of it before.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2010)

@Op, Is it really that serious of a problem? You really cant stick a flat head screwdriver and pry it out?


----------



## Didu50 (Oct 20, 2010)

If You are really handy, you could construct some kind of case to go on the Face of your DS, and you could let it hold Styli.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 21, 2010)

I think he's just scared of scratching up his DS.

Cover the vulnerable parts of your DS with tape or something, electrical, masking, something that a scratch won't go through.

Try a butter knife, and pry it out with all of your strength. That way, if you slip, you won't cause a scratch to your DS.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 21, 2010)

Just try your best and use a knife and HEAVE!


This hasn't happened to me, so I can't say too much. Is the stylus that important to you? Maybe you could slowly grind off the stylus with a dremel, but that's also very, very stupid. Again, I don't have experience with... stuck styli.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 21, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> All you have to do is turn back time and prevent yourself from dropping the DS in the first place.
> 
> It's really that simple, I'm surprised you haven't thought of it before.



Have you been playing Professor Layton?


----------



## Icealote (Oct 21, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds more like Time Hollow.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 21, 2010)

The latest Professor Layton, I mean...






Spoiler



Except for the ending, that is


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 21, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> @Op, Is it really that serious of a problem? You really cant stick a flat head screwdriver and pry it out?
> yes and no
> 
> QUOTE(ShadowSoldier @ Oct 20 2010, 09:44 PM) I think he's just scared of scratching up his DS.
> ...


I've tried pushing it out as hard as I can, it won't work. The stylus is behind the edge of the casing, so I can't get at an angle to pull it out. I've gone ahead and bought a tri-wing screwdriver, so yeah...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, be careful, you might break your DS in the process...

And remember, static electricity is a killer...


----------



## gumgod (Oct 22, 2010)

The drill and screw method already mentioned is probably your best bet without taking the case apart.  Take a small drill bit in a dremel or drill, and drill into the end of your stylus.  Then screw in a thin screw a little and pull on it with a pair of pliers.  This may kill your stylus but it should get the thing out.  Otherwise if you take the case off it's not hard to remove the piece of plastic that holds the stylus and get it out undamaged.  Just be careful opening your DS.

quick edit: by kill your stylus I mean make it not that pretty.  It should still be functional on the important end anyway.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 22, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Well, be careful, you might break your DS in the process...
> 
> And remember, static electricity is a killer...


Remove the battery first! and good luck...


----------



## gumgod (Oct 22, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I recall correctly from swapping out my DS case, I think you have to remove the battery anyway to get the case open.

Also there should be some good take apart guides on youtube.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 22, 2010)

gumgod said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well, yeah i think so.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 22, 2010)

I was just going to follow this guide until I can see/remove my stylus, then move in reverse

Edit: btw when i said bought a tri-wing screwdriver, i meant from deal extreme, it's not coming for a while


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 22, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




More to the point, I mean, if you touch any components on your motheroard, you may fry them, and your DS will be dead. So avoid touching any part of the motherboard except the very edges.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 22, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't plan on touching it if I don't have to


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 22, 2010)

Before handling any electronic, touch a metallic object with both hands for 15 seconds to discharge any possible static. One static could easily fired PCB.


----------



## Jasper07 (Oct 22, 2010)

wow it's not that sensitive guys... I opened my DSi and lite a hundred times and took everything apart with my bare hands... nothing happend. They're both still alive.
And all you have to do is open it (If you have a tri-wing screwdriver) and screw the screws out of the stylus hoder thing.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 22, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> wow it's not that sensitive guys... I opened my DSi and lite a hundred times and took everything apart with my bare hands... nothing happend. They're both still alive.



I once read a thread here by a kid who wondered why his DSi broke after he sprayed windex inside it.

You shouldn't take for granted that some people are not aware how easy it is to break electronics. If you charge yourself up with static electricity, and touch parts of the mobo, it will break. There is no question about that.

I just didn't want to read a thread like... "I was walking across carpet holding some DSi components and now it won't work..."


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 22, 2010)

this isnt the 80's guys
the mobo just wont fry like that


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 22, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> this isnt the 80's guys
> the mobo just wont fry like that


Uh... no.

Electronic components, especially those on PCB, are extremely vulnerable to a static charge. One static charge and it is a history.

It is not common, however, to carry a static charge. Nevertheless, before handling any electronic, touch a metallic object with both hands for 15 seconds to discharge any possible static.


----------

